# Deep Conditioner + Clear Rinse= Silky Sexy Hair



## ElegantExotic (Apr 14, 2008)

Has anyone ever added clear rinse / cellophane to their deep conditioner?

My cousin said that her hair stylist does this for treatments (which I assume is followed with time spent under the dryer / steamer), and her hair always looks so silky, smooth, shiny & healthy.

I will definitely be trying this next weekend!


----------



## clever (Apr 14, 2008)

This sounds promising.I'll try this at the end of the when I flat iron.:scratchch:scratchch


----------



## Kimberly (Apr 14, 2008)

How often does she get this treatment?  dd uses clear rinses every few months to give her natural hair some shine but I can see about having her combine it with her dc's and doing it more often.



MissBermuda said:


> Has anyone ever added clear rinse / cellophane to their deep conditioner?
> 
> My cousin said that her hair stylist does this for treatments (which I assume is followed with time spent under the dryer / steamer), and her hair always looks so silky, smooth, shiny & healthy.
> 
> I will definitely be trying this next weekend!


----------



## ravenmerlita (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a clear rinse at home and will definitely try this. I haven't been using the rinse because it's just too much trouble for me to jump in and out of the shower, once to rinse the deep conditioner, then back again to rinse out the rinse. Mixing them would save the extra step shower hop and some time. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Nita81 (Apr 14, 2008)

Sounds like a plan. I'm going to try this on Sunday(wash day).


----------



## Bublin (Apr 14, 2008)

I like the sound of this.


----------



## ElegantExotic (Apr 14, 2008)

Kimberly said:


> How often does she get this treatment?  dd uses clear rinses every few months to give her natural hair some shine but I can see about having her combine it with her dc's and doing it more often.




I'm not too sure. She takes really good care of her hair, so I wouldn't be surprised if she does it 1-2 times per month.

I asked her how much does the stylist use, and she said she is not sure. But when she sporadically does her hair at home, she said she mixes in a couple of spoonfuls. I know she uses avlon/keracare products, so she's mixing with humecto, sustenance, essential oil, etc.

I'm sure to find out a good ratio for each individuals hair would be trial and error (in addition to which conditioner one uses), but I don't think this would adversely affect the hair so I will definitely be giving it a go.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Apr 14, 2008)

I wanted to try mixing my color rinses with conditoner but didn't know if it would work.  I'm going to try this weekend to freshen up my roots!  Nice tip.


----------



## LaManda (Apr 14, 2008)

Hmmmm...sounds great! Thanks for posting this tip.


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 14, 2008)

I want to deep condition with this


----------



## shellatl (Apr 14, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> I want to deep condition with this


 
This contains hydrogen peroxide...............were you aware of that?

http://www.clairol.com/herbalessences/allthatshine/AllThatShineleaflet.pdf


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 14, 2008)

I have the Frederick Fekkai salon glaze, but haven't used it yet. It is supposed to work like a clear rinse, but it is creamy in consistency. I'd love to try mixing it with a favorite conditioner and seeing how it works out. 

Anyone who tries this, please update us.


----------



## ElegantExotic (Apr 14, 2008)

Supergirl said:


> I have the Frederick Fekkai salon glaze, but haven't used it yet. It is supposed to work like a clear rinse, but it is creamy in consistency. I'd love to try mixing it with a favorite conditioner and seeing how it works out.
> 
> Anyone who tries this, please update us.



This sounds interesting! Where did you purchase from?

ETA: I see you can get it from Sephora. Please update once you use it!


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 14, 2008)

shellatl said:


> This contains hydrogen peroxide...............were you aware of that?
> 
> http://www.clairol.com/herbalessences/allthatshine/AllThatShineleaflet.pdf



argh 

thanks


----------



## queen_t (Apr 14, 2008)

Ooooh, thanks for the idea. I'll try next wash day! I have some Clear Sebastian's Colorshines that I need to use up .


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 14, 2008)

What is a clear rinse?

Sorry - I have no clue.


----------



## juicee428 (Apr 14, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> What is a clear rinse?
> 
> Sorry - I have no clue.


 


a rinse, that's clear


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 14, 2008)

juicee428 said:


> a rinse, that's clear



Lmao I was gonna say that.


----------



## Mortons (Apr 14, 2008)

Do you know which one your cousin uses? I have tried Jazzings but I was not impressed.


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 14, 2008)

Heatseeker, I was going to say the same thing.  What kind does she use?  I heard Sebastion makes a really good one.

I like this idea and will try this very soon.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Apr 14, 2008)

I've never added them together, but i do love Clear rinses!!! 

I try to do one once a month, or whenever I do something drastic to my hair (like henna it for instance). I love the shine, thickness, and texture clear rinses give.


----------



## Lexib (Apr 14, 2008)

what exactly is a "clear rinse" ?


----------



## e$h (Apr 14, 2008)

Lexib said:


> what exactly is a "clear rinse" ?


 

A rinse that's clear.

I will be trying this tonight.


----------



## ElegantExotic (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm not exactly sure which one she uses, but I know these brands make clear rinse (there may be more):

Jazzing
Adore
Kiss
Elasta QP
Avatar
Via
Matrix Prizm
Paul Mitchell Ink Works
Michael diCesare Color Active High Gloss Color Hair Glaze. 



She also adds a few drops of KeraCare Essential Oils (not sure if it's what her hair stylist does, or if I would, but it's what she says she does when she does her hair at home).


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 15, 2008)

I was just thinking of this today.  Please post results girls.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 15, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> What is a clear rinse?
> 
> Sorry - I have no clue.


It's like a semi-permanent hair color only it's clear.  It's used to make the hair glossy and shiny and it rinses out after a few weeks.  Some stylists apply clear rinses over permanent hair color to give them shine.


----------



## Cinda2503 (Apr 15, 2008)

I recently purchased John Frieda Color Glaze for Brunettes.  I have used it twice so far and my hair definitely has a shine to it.  I was debating on if I should get the clear or the brown.  I decided on the brown to give my hair an extra oomph of color and shine.  I can't see the brown color as of yet but a slight shine is there.  I bought mine at walgreens for $10 and there was a $10 mail-in-rebate.  I will continue to use.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Apr 15, 2008)

*subscribing*


----------



## e$h (Apr 15, 2008)

e$h said:


> A rinse that's clear.
> 
> *I will be trying this tonight*.


 

I lied.  Didn't get around to this but I will soon


----------



## Dee-Licious (Apr 15, 2008)

I often mix  my rinses with my DC.  I most recently did this Thursday.  It works just fine for me.  I started doin it being lazy and have just continued to do so.


----------



## BrownBetty (Apr 15, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> I want to deep condition with this


 

Ladies watch out for this product if you use henna....

But the idea sounds great.  I would love to try that.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 15, 2008)

I always use Sebastian Cellophane rinses, but I've always used colors and not clear.  When I used to go to the Dominicans, they use to mix it with Sebastian Penetrait which is a DC that is protein based.  I never had a problem. I've also done this myself at home without a problem.  I'm not sure whether or not the fact that I was using the same product line mattered but HTH.


----------



## drasgrl (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm going to try this.  I have a bottle of clear Sebastian Cellophane I haven't used in years.  I only used it a few times.  This sounds like a way to use it up.


----------



## lana (Apr 15, 2008)

Hmm... it really doesn't matter which rinse I use, cause I've tried several they always dry out my hair which leads to breakage. Even if I deep condition and use the proper moisture balance. I guess I'm just not a person that can handle double processes. I'm already texlaxed so that means I can't color. Bottom line...I just have to accept it...right?


----------



## choconillaprincess (Apr 15, 2008)

are clear rinses damaging?


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Apr 15, 2008)

lana said:


> Hmm... it really doesn't matter which rinse I use, cause I've tried several they always dry out my hair which leads to breakage. Even if I deep condition and use the proper moisture balance. I guess *I'm just not a person that can handle double processes*. I'm already texlaxed so that means I can't color. Bottom line...I just have to accept it...right?


A rinse isn't really a process though, it doesn't contain any ammonia or peroxide.  Are you sure it was a semi perm color?


----------



## OrangeMoon (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm going try with my Silicon Mix and Colorshowers


----------



## ElegantExotic (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm going to try this weekend with Jazzing, and either KeraCare Humecto, Kerastase Oleo Relax Masque or Alter Ego Coconut Masque.

Also, a rinse is different from a demi in which you have to mix a developer with the color. If the color comes ready to use, then chances are it doesn't contain peroxide or ammonia, and shouldn't cause any damage to one's hair.


----------



## MonPetite (Apr 15, 2008)

choconillaprincess said:


> are clear rinses damaging?


 

They can be. I reviewed Jazzings clear rinse, having used it twice with the same disasterous results.

DCing afterwards can be necessary depending on the brand.

I tried this with Beyond the Zone's clear rinse and wasn't impressed. My hair looked as shiny as usual. I reviewed John Freida's COlor glaze for Brunettes and Red Heads -which do work, BTW. Beware the brown will make black hair look dusty. The red gives a nice red sheen.


----------



## PinkAngel (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been mixing my conditioner & color rinses for years.  I got the tip from a friend who was a hair stylist and she did it to save time.  I usually apply my conditioner, detangle then add the rinse.  




Cinda2503 said:


> I recently purchased John Frieda Color Glaze for Brunettes. I have used it twice so far and my hair definitely has a shine to it. I was debating on if I should get the clear or the brown. I decided on the brown to give my hair an extra oomph of color and shine. I can't see the brown color as of yet but a slight shine is there. I bought mine at walgreens for $10 and there was a $10 mail-in-rebate. I will continue to use.


 
I love this glaze I use the red ones though.  It really does give you shine and the best part is it only takes a few minutes so you can do it in the shower


----------



## lana (Apr 16, 2008)

Cleve_gryl said:


> A rinse isn't really a process though, it doesn't contain any ammonia or peroxide. Are you sure it was a semi perm color?


 
I'm pretty sure it was the rinse that caused breakage a month later. I'm very careful with my hair and that was the only thing that I changed. I used Jazzin or Jazzim can't remember, in the bright pink bottle and raved about in this forum. My bangs broke off down to the quick and that only happens when I use color. It's the kind of rinse that washes out in like 12 washes. It said no ammonia or peroxide...I know, that's why I thought it would work for me. I wish it did too, cause I have grays that I would love to color with black rinse. 

A long time ago I tried Clairol for gray strands and I had no breakage with that. But it was in a different spot on my head. It just goes to show that we have to be careful and do things at our own risk. What works for one may not work for others. 

My bangs are fine now and all grown back in. Thankfully I was able to catch it before I repeated the process.


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 16, 2008)

Clear Rinses kinda act like Protein.  You have to DC afterwards.


----------



## clever (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm under the dryer now with Kenra MC+Glossing Clear Rinse+Deep Repair DC..my hair smells so good right now.I'll post pics when I'm done with my curlformer set(If its not a disaster)


----------



## clever (Apr 17, 2008)

I would say this is a keeper.The reason I stopped using the rinse is b/c it took too many steps for me to poo,towel dry,add the rinse sit under the dryer,rinse again,DC,sit under the dryer and then rinse and finally style.I don't think you can tell by the pics but I did get a nice shine.


----------



## ElegantExotic (Apr 17, 2008)

ElleDoll said:


> ...DC/RINSE ready to DC
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oooh girl, it looks lovely!!!! Great job!!!


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Apr 17, 2008)

WHAT is the name of this rinse you used and where can i find it?!!!


ElleDoll said:


> ...DC/RINSE ready to DC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsHouston (May 4, 2008)

Your hair looks great ElleDoll.  I'm doing mine this week w/ the clear rinse I bought back last December...I already tried the black back in December, but didn't DC with it (pic in my siggy).


----------



## LayneJ (May 4, 2008)

I've used rinses before, but I didn't notice any shine.  I'll try adding it to my DC, though, and see what happens.


ElleDoll, I love your results! What brand did you use?


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 4, 2008)

OOOH I want to try this when I take my braids out. 

This is a little OT but anyone try using colors....like golds and reds...did it make any difference at all?


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (May 5, 2008)

does anybody kno how much this will cost at a dominican salon?


----------



## Supergirl (May 5, 2008)

Elle,

I see your shine--it's great!


----------



## hopeful (May 5, 2008)

ElleDoll, your hair is so pretty!  In your profile it says your hair album is coming soon, I can't wait.


----------



## chebaby (May 5, 2008)

HeatSeeker said:


> Do you know which one your cousin uses? I have tried Jazzings but I was not impressed.


jazzing sucks. i hate there colors so i know i wouldnt dare try the clear. when i had red hair jazzzings red rinse left me pumpkin orange


----------



## Eisani (May 5, 2008)

chebaby said:


> jazzing sucks. i hate there colors so i know i wouldnt dare try the clear. when i had red hair *jazzzings* red rinse left me pumpkin orange



 @ the bolded.  I tried Jazzings before in a pinch and had to mix 2 to recreate my color.  Color turned out okay, it just stinks and was flaky on my scalp.   Not a good look.  Since I got no patience and I hate waitin (a la Jay-Z) I'm gonna but either Adore or Via if they have clear and give it a try.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 16, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> does anybody kno how much this will cost at a dominican salon?


i got one for my mom the other day and it ran $40 for a red rinse but i think that was without DC. when i asked how much extra that would be, the stylist told me she would throw it in for free "just for me". idk but i wasn't about to argue


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Sep 15, 2008)

how many times a month are you ladies adding the clear rinse to your dc?


----------



## pink gator (Oct 5, 2008)

^^^bump........


----------



## clever (Oct 5, 2008)

Supergirl said:


> Elle,
> 
> I see your shine--it's great!


 


hopeful said:


> ElleDoll, your hair is so pretty! In your profile it says your hair album is coming soon, I can't wait.


I'm a few months late but thanks ladies!
Hopeful,my album is in my siggy


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Oct 5, 2008)

lana said:


> I'm pretty sure it was the rinse that caused breakage a month later. I'm very careful with my hair and that was the only thing that I changed. I used Jazzin or Jazzim can't remember, in the bright pink bottle and raved about in this forum. My bangs broke off down to the quick and that only happens when I use color. It's the kind of rinse that washes out in like 12 washes. It said no ammonia or peroxide...I know, that's why I thought it would work for me. I wish it did too, cause I have grays that I would love to color with black rinse.


 
Ya know I think that I'm going to lay off the jazzings, I have been having breakage, that has really been the only damaging thing that I have incorporated into my routine.


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 16, 2008)

ElleDoll said:


> ...DC/RINSE ready to DC
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bumping for ElleDoll......do you mind sharing what rinse you used?


tia,
tishee


----------



## Aggie (Nov 16, 2008)

Hmmm, looks like I will be purchasing some clear rinse soon. Thanks for the idea MissBermuda.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Nov 16, 2008)

OrangeMoon said:


> I'm going try with my Silicon Mix and Colorshowers


 

Now that sounds good. I am out of silicon mix. I guess I will just have to buy some


----------



## PuffyBrown (Nov 16, 2008)

Sounds good. I will definately try it.




MissBermuda said:


> Has anyone ever added clear rinse / cellophane to their deep conditioner?
> 
> My cousin said that her hair stylist does this for treatments (which I assume is followed with time spent under the dryer / steamer), and her hair always looks so silky, smooth, shiny & healthy.
> 
> I will definitely be trying this next weekend!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Nov 16, 2008)

OT...Hi sweetie..you hair is looking awesome in your avatar!!



Aggie said:


> Hmmm, looks like I will be purchasing some clear rinse soon. Thanks for the idea MissBermuda.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 16, 2008)

PuffyBrown said:


> OT...Hi sweetie..you hair is looking awesome in your avatar!!


 

Hey precious!! Thank you so much honey. That was my nice litle short wig I was wearing for the WIG 2008 challenge. I can't even find that style anymore and I really love that wig too. I am still looking for something similar to replace it.


----------



## TemiLnd (Nov 16, 2008)

I have done this and it comes out great. It is still soft with lots of slip.
I do prefer to do it seperately though cos the shine is much stronger.


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 16, 2008)

chebaby said:


> jazzing sucks. i hate there colors so i know i wouldnt dare try the clear. when i had red hair jazzzings red rinse left me pumpkin orange


The jazzing clear rinse blows as well
It leaves my hair hard and breaking.The KISS brand is cheaper and works way better,imo


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 16, 2008)

Any results yet?  I have colored cellophanes to use up, I'm not sure they would work......


----------



## tiffers (Dec 16, 2008)

Since reading this thread, I've tried it and I'm ADDICTED!!!! 

My hair comes out soooo soft; silky and slippery! I mix Beyond The Zone Color Jamz Clear Shine rinse from Sally's and mix it with GVP Conditioning Balm. Dc with heat for an hour. Heaven


----------



## kelleigh (Dec 16, 2008)

What brand clear rinse does your cousin's sytlist use?  I used Clairol Shine Happy and it made my hair feel like straw.  After that, I swear off the clear rinses.  

I'm sure the deep conditioning will help, even though I'm still a little gun shy.  If anyone else has any clear rinse brands that they recommend, I'm all ears.


----------



## gissellr78 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a clear Jazz rinse at home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES MAM am doing it......


----------



## Napp (Dec 17, 2008)

gissellr78 said:


> I have a clear Jazz rinse at home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES MAM am doing it......



if your hair gets any shiner you will blind people walking down the streets! I love it though! 

I wanna try this too.


----------



## empressri (Dec 17, 2008)

I can't go through all 8 pages of this thread right now but I saw in a magazine that john frieda has some and I'm flatironing for my yearly trim on Thursday and I'm considering trying a rinse.

here it is, any good yall??

http://johnfrieda.com/products/products.asp?pid=95&section=products&subSection=lcg&lineID=5


----------



## taj (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm on to something new now...I'm trying this!!!! I usually apply a black or clear rinse separately. I:heart2:the jet black silky look.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Dec 17, 2008)

empressri said:


> I can't go through all 8 pages of this thread right now but I saw in a magazine that john frieda has some and I'm flatironing for my yearly trim on Thursday and I'm considering trying a rinse.
> 
> here it is, any good yall??
> 
> http://johnfrieda.com/products/products.asp?pid=95&section=products&subSection=lcg&lineID=5


thats the one i use, when i use one.


----------



## A856 (Dec 17, 2008)

_***bumping***_ 

with questions.....

how do you apply this? 
do you mix the rinse and conditioner together and then apply to the hair or seperately?
what are the results if any when using colored rinses?


TIA!


----------



## Spidergul (Dec 17, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Lmao I was gonna say that.



But what does it do?erplexedI'm clueless too.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Dec 17, 2008)

Supergirl said:


> I have the Frederick Fekkai salon glaze, but haven't used it yet. It is supposed to work like a clear rinse, but it is creamy in consistency. I'd love to try mixing it with a favorite conditioner and seeing how it works out.
> 
> Anyone who tries this, please update us.


 
I tried the Fekkai salon glaze, it worked great on my hair! I love the shine. I did it at the same time i was dc'ing, and it worked just fine.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Dec 17, 2008)

A-Yannie said:


> _***bumping***_
> 
> with questions.....
> 
> ...


 
i applied my conditioner to my hair and then i put in the rinse. it came out evenly with the clear gaze, and when i did a color rinse.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 17, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing, LOL, she has nice shine. I can see me trying this, anything to minus a step. They are making conditioners now with color in them to help keep the color fresh I'm sure this won't hurt.





Napp said:


> if your hair gets any shiner you will blind people walking down the streets! I love it though!
> 
> I wanna try this too.


----------



## empressri (Dec 17, 2008)

i bought it tonight! though it says to use after conditioning...id love to mix it in the deep condish and bang it out together.


----------



## gissellr78 (Dec 17, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> What is a clear rinse?
> 
> Sorry - I have no clue.



 a rinse like the the deposit only color ones except is clear just for shine


----------



## empressri (Dec 17, 2008)

so i used my redken all soft heavy cream (gawd i forgot how good this stuff is) and put the glaze over on top of the hair with the condish in. bah, im lazy lol


----------



## skipper (Dec 18, 2008)

im glad i saw this thread i forgot i had a bit of john frieda clear glaze left over and i used on my hair this evening.


----------



## prettybrowneyescutie (Dec 18, 2008)

HeatSeeker said:


> Do you know which one your cousin uses? I have tried Jazzings but I was not impressed.




What!  This is the one I use.  I forgot about this. Next time straighten my hair I will do a clear rinse and a deep condition. The conditioner helps the rinse adhere to the hair shaft/ fiber. My stylist use to do this all the time and that what she told me and my hair always turn out so shiny.


----------



## xcuzememiss (Mar 19, 2010)

im going to try this today with Keracare humecto (thicker formula) with my Adore clear rinse.. then I'll get a wash and set!


----------



## xcuzememiss (Jan 20, 2012)

Bumping..has ayone tried this.. i didnt really notice thst much shine


----------



## jprayze (Mar 28, 2012)

Bumping...


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 28, 2012)

I use color glazes ALL the time, then I deep condition under the steamer seperately. I get compliments all the time on my color. It's the glaze that's making it pop.


----------



## curlicarib (Mar 28, 2012)

I use John Frieda Clear Glaze everytime I wash/co-wash. it's absolutely fantastic! The pH is about 3.5, so I use it to close my cuticles.  I haven't tried it in my DC yet, but I want to.  I may try it this weekend.


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Mar 28, 2012)

I am going to try this on Saturday.  I bought a bottle of the clear Jazzings a couple of months ago- if I can combine two steps, it will be worth trying
This is what i love about this board- learning so much from you ladies has really helped me in my journey!
Eta: well, I'm hooked! Loved my results- thank you OP!!!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 1, 2012)

I still do this from time to time and i use Adore.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 11, 2012)

I tried this with Jazzing...and like everyone else said, Jazzing is not working for this combo....no shine.  The good part was ORS Replenshing Pack is wonderful...so nourishing, my hair was soft.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 11, 2012)

topnotch1010, would a clear glaze be recommended for someone with low porosity and/or protein sensitive hair?


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 12, 2012)

divachyk said:


> topnotch1010, would a clear glaze be recommended for someone with low porosity and/or protein sensitive hair?



YES!!!!!!



----------------------


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 10, 2012)

How much clear rinse do you guys add to your DC's. I would love the extra shine .


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 10, 2012)

BUMP..........


----------



## curlicarib (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm pretty bad at measuring........maybe an ounce or two?


----------



## Angelinhell (Dec 14, 2012)

Bumping for others! I luuuurve this


----------



## Americka (Dec 14, 2012)

Tried this last night. My hair turned out nice.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 15, 2012)

Angelinhell said:


> Bumping for others! I luuuurve this





Americka said:


> Tried this last night. My hair turned out nice.



Which are you using Angelinhell Americka?


----------



## Angelinhell (Dec 15, 2012)

divachyk I use Adore brand in the white bottle. It has no alcohol, ammonia, or peroxide. I really like the top ingredients:

Deionized water, aloe vera, citric acid, hydrolyzed collagen, oxtoxynol-9, hydroxpropylmethylcellulose, ppg-1 peg-9 lauryl glycol ether, methylchoroisothiazolinone, methylisothiazolinone, propylene glycol, sodium citrate, fragrance.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 15, 2012)

Angelinhell said:


> divachyk I use Adore brand in the white bottle. It has no alcohol, ammonia, or peroxide. I really like the top ingredients:
> 
> Deionized water, aloe vera, citric acid, hydrolyzed collagen, oxtoxynol-9, hydroxpropylmethylcellulose, ppg-1 peg-9 lauryl glycol ether, methylchoroisothiazolinone, methylisothiazolinone, propylene glycol, sodium citrate, fragrance.



Thanks I'm going to try adore.


----------



## Americka (Dec 15, 2012)

divachyk I am using John Frieda Liquid Shine Clear Hair Glaze 

Indications
Clear Shine Color Glaze Glosser Shine Booster. Clear glosser. Shine booster. Intensify glossy shine and dramatically smooth texture. For all hair shades: natural, color treated or highlighted hair. Ammonia, dye and peroxide-free.

Ingredients
Water , Propylene Carbonate , Alcohol Denat , Citric Acid , Cyclopentasiloxane , Xanthan Gum , Dimethiconol , Malic Acid , Tourmaline Citrine , Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein PG-Propyl Silanetriol.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 15, 2012)

well this is interesting, i would love shinier hair


----------



## CocoElizabeth (Mar 9, 2013)

Here is a pic of my hair before and after a rinse with Sebastian Colorshines in Deep Brunette.

I didn't mix the rinse with my conditioner because I felt like it wouldn't deposit correctly if I did. I had to deep condition the heck out of my hair afterwards though because the rinse itself contains protein.


----------



## VelvetRain (Mar 24, 2013)

I finally tried this method tonight( always did the clear rinse separately) I must say I am impressed with the results of mixing with my conditioner. I added a two tablespoons of the clear rinse to my kenra moisturizing conditioner. It made my hair super soft with a lot of slip. Detangling after the final rinse was a breeze. I will do this again in the future.


----------



## DaiseeDay (May 4, 2013)

VelvetRain said:


> I finally tried this method tonight( always did the clear rinse separately) I must say I am impressed with the results of mixing with my conditioner. I added a two tablespoons of the clear rinse to my kenra moisturizing conditioner. It made my hair super soft with a lot of slip. Detangling after the final rinse was a breeze. I will do this again in the future.



I'm kinda scared to try this lol, I'm afraid the conditioner won't penetrate b/c of this, but here goes nothing.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 10, 2013)

Plan on doing a clear rinse this weekend!!! On the fence about mixing vs. separate application (rinse and DC).  Hopefully I will make up my mind by Saturday.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 10, 2013)

I was thinking of trying this when i relax in a few weeks @ DominicanBrazilian82,if you do decide to Do it let me know how it turns out.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 18, 2013)

So im gonna do it! Just one thing has me confused.
Do i have to wash my hair with poo afterwards....i really don't have a clue

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 20, 2013)

I was just thinking that my hair looks really dull to me and I should find a way to make it shinier and here comes this thread! I'm going to try this really, really soon!


----------



## klsjackson (Dec 3, 2013)

divachyk
mschristine Mande30

Bumping.....  I think I am going to try this over the weekend.  I hope I remember to take pics.


----------

